# Retro Car Track Shots :)



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Selection of my favourite shots from yesterday evening at Brands.

Straight off the camera other than cropping of some pics. C & C welcome

Pics coming up to and around druids from the outside are all done through the fencing.

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice to see some golden oldies still enjoying what they were built for :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pics,stunning cars :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Chaps


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Some cracking shots there. Love the Audi, Datsun...in fact all of them, amazing classics.


----------



## Roody262 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice pictures mate, I know how hard this is I myself have made a few atempts at the Silverstone Classic... It is not easy! What camera are you using?


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Great shots
lovely to see some proper retro cars on track :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Roody262 said:


> Nice pictures mate, I know how hard this is I myself have made a few atempts at the Silverstone Classic... It is not easy! What camera are you using?


if you read the EXIFs, you'll see it's a Sony A350.

As far as the pics are concerned... from the top:
- where's the focus?
- not bad, would be better with a bit more space on the left
- the focus doesn't appear to sit on the XJ-S and sport quattro. 
- 7 again isn't 100% sharp
- 11 would be so much better if the mark II was sharp
- 15 has too much black
- 18 is good

as a set, not bad at all. I don't know how you were doing the focus, I think that probably needs the most work, along with a certain amount of panning practice. And practice really does make a difference.

Bret


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I like the mk1 escort in orange.

Excellent photo of an excellent car.

Great pics!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> if you read the EXIFs, you'll see it's a Sony A350.
> 
> As far as the pics are concerned... from the top:
> - where's the focus?
> ...


Thanks Brett :thumb: Thats the sort of feed back I need.

I use Auto focus continuous, should I be using that or another setting. I usually leave the camera set to "A" and adjust the shutter speed and let everything else auto set.

How can I get more sharpness or im I fighting a loosing battle only using a SONY SAL 18-200?

picture 15, thats a tree :lol: I kinda liked it as a photo.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

more sharpness is mostly more work. Either monopod or tripod and practice, that's about it. You were using decent shutter speeds by the looks of things, so it's (from my perspective) practice.
Set the camera to continuous shooting and then keep on going. You might want to set it to RAW and then manually set the aperture / shutter speed to something that works, as then the camera has less to think about and may react faster. 
AF-C is probably the way to go, though I'd also think about pre-focusing on a certain point and releasing the shutter at the right time.
You're already on the right road, practice is the way forward, I think.

If you want more sharpness and are prepared to lug the weight, try a 70-200 / 2.8, but check FIRST what focal length you used for these. It might be too long at the short end and then it's a waste. You'll also probably want a monopod (I know I do, for my 24-70 and that's 900g) to rest it on. Practice, try new stuff, keep what works.

Bret


----------

